
The Art of Evangelism Course by Guy Kawasaki - lunlelo
https://medium.com/globalinfluencers/the-art-of-evangelism-course-by-guy-kawasaki-8c9add937d2f
======
beeeebo
I wrote him a letter when I was in high school- he wrote for the magazine A+
he wrote me back. I like him.

~~~
lunlelo
I met him once in New York, a very humble person.

